# القراصنة يهاجمون مستخدمي موقع فيسبوك



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

القراصنة يهاجمون مستخدمي موقع فيسبوك








فيسبوك كان هدفا لعدة هجمات من القراصنة​ 

تعرض مستخدمو موقع فيسبوك في جميع أنحاء العالم الى هجوم من قبل قراصنة الانترنت في محاولة للحصول على بياناتهم الشخصية والمصرفية. 
وكان مستخدمو فيسبوك البالغ عددهم قرابة 400 مليون شخص قد تلقوا رسائل الكترونية تحمل فيروسا وتحوي بيانا من الموقع بتغيير كلمة السر الخاصة بهم. وتطالب الرسالة المستخدمين بالضغط على رسالة مرفقة للحصول على بيانات دخول جديدة للموقع. 
وتوضح شركة ماكفي لانتاج برامج محاربة الفيروسات الالكترونية إن تلك الرسائل المرفقة بمجرد فتحها تعمد الى انزال عدة برامج قرصنة تقوم بسرقة كلمات السر المحملة على الكمبيوتر. 
يذكر أن القراصنة كثيرا ما استهدفوا مستخدمي موقع فيسبوك من خلال رسائل مزعجة عبر النظام البريدي الداخلي بالموقع. 
وتقدر شركة ماكفي قيام القراصنة بارسال عشرات الملايين من الرسائل عبر أوروبا والولايات المتحدة وأسيا خلال حملة الهجوم الاخيرة التي بدأت يوم الثلاثاء الماضي. 
ويتوقع ديف ماركوس مدير الابحاث والاتصالات بماكفي نجاح القراصنة في اصابة ملايين المستخدمين. 


*المصدر : BBCArabic
**تاريخ النشر : * *الخميس, 18 مارس/ آذار, 2010, 12:14 GMT *​


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا جيلان 
الواحد ياخد باله بقي 
مش اي ايميل يجي نفتحه
ربنا يستر علي كمبيوتراتنا
هههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا جيلان
> الواحد ياخد باله بقي
> مش اي ايميل يجي نفتحه
> ربنا يستر علي كمبيوتراتنا
> هههههههههههه


 
*المشكلة كمان فى حسابات البنوك والخسائر دى*
*بس لفتت نظرى حاجة*




> بارسال عشرات الملايين من الرسائل عبر أوروبا والولايات المتحدة وأسيا خلال حملة الهجوم الاخيرة


 
*هى افريقيا مش عالخريطة :t9:*


----------



## Nemo (6 مايو 2010)

ميرسى كتير جيلان طده عشان ناخد بالنا بأه 
 ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *المشكلة كمان فى حسابات البنوك والخسائر دى*
> *بس لفتت نظرى حاجة*
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
ما اعرفش بصراحه  
حكاية افريقيا دي


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

صحيح يا زميلة

الاحسن الواحد مش يحط

 معلومات عليه

بالنسبة ألي انا مش بدخلوه ابداً

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه

كويس يا جيلان انا مش بحبه ابداااااااا

بالنسبة لافريقيا هما زى ما قولتى منشنين على البنوك بالتحديد

وانت عارفة حال افريقيا

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا جيلان للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2010)

*ياريت بناتنا تاخد بالها من استخدامة
وتلغى كل بيانات  فية وتتوقف عن نشاطها على الاقل خلال ها الفترة
ربنا يحمى كل اولادة وبناتة
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

الفيس بوك اصبح مصيبه عالميه 
وليس مجرد موقع مشهور عالميا 
شكرا جيلان على المعلومات 
ربنا يحمى بناته واولاده 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2010)

*انا ولا بطيقه الصراحه
ياخدوه حلال عليهم هههه
ميرررسى يا جيلى ​*


----------



## grges monir (8 مايو 2010)

*انا بدخلة كل قين فين*
*حب استطلاع مش اكتر*


----------



## jojo_angelic (8 مايو 2010)

شكرااا للتحذيـــر  أخت جيـــلان
                باركـــــــــــــــك الــــــــــرب


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى للكل على المرور الجميل منورين صراحة بدخله يوميا انا*


----------



## MATTEW (31 مايو 2010)

*بصراحه الفيس بؤ  ملهوش لزمه

شكرا علي الخبر السعيد بالنسبه ليا *


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *بصراحه الفيس بؤ ملهوش لزمه*
> 
> *شكرا علي الخبر السعيد بالنسبه ليا *


 
*بص هو مش دايماً يعنى جروبات كنيستنا فيها متابعة جيدة جدا للاجتماعات والاخبار اول باول واحيانا حاجات بعرفها بالفيس والخدمات الكنسية والتواصل*
*يعنى مش هنموت من غيره اه بس له لزمة شوية* 
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## MATTEW (31 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *بص هو مش دايماً يعنى جروبات كنيستنا فيها متابعة جيدة جدا للاجتماعات والاخبار اول باول واحيانا حاجات بعرفها بالفيس والخدمات الكنسية والتواصل*
> *يعنى مش هنموت من غيره اه بس له لزمة شوية*
> *ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*




*كلام جميل واتفق معاكي *

*لكن برضه ازا كان ده الحاجه الوحيده المهمه فيه فهيا الجروبات لكن بخلاف كده انا مش شايف ليه لازمه *
​


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

*يعنى تواصل مش بستخدمه تعارف لكن تواصل ممكن تقول حاجة للكل فى نفس الوقت يعنى مميزات كويسة ولو بسيطة وعموما اخى دى اراء اكيد ممكن نختلف مافيش مشكلة :Love_Letter_Open:*
*ميرسى جدا على اهتمامك المسيح يباركك*


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا على الخير يا جى جى*_​


----------



## Nemo (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يعنى تواصل مش بستخدمه تعارف لكن تواصل ممكن تقول حاجة للكل فى نفس الوقت يعنى مميزات كويسة ولو بسيطة وعموما اخى دى اراء اكيد ممكن نختلف مافيش مشكلة :love_letter_open:*
> *ميرسى جدا على اهتمامك المسيح يباركك*







وانا متفقة معاكى جيلان فى موضوع التواصل دا انا عندى اصحابى واخويا بره مصر بنشوف بعض ع الفيس وكل جديد لديهم وصور اولادهم واخبارهم وكدا ومش كل الناس عندها الوقت ترغى ع الماسنجر وتحكى تفاصيل حياتها وتبعت صورة صورة وكدا يعنى فايه رأيك؟؟؟؟


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*شكرا على الخير يا جى جى*_​


 

*العفوا جون منور بامانة*


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> وانا متفقة معاكى جيلان فى موضوع التواصل دا انا عندى اصحابى واخويا بره مصر بنشوف بعض ع الفيس وكل جديد لديهم وصور اولادهم واخبارهم وكدا ومش كل الناس عندها الوقت ترغى ع الماسنجر وتحكى تفاصيل حياتها وتبعت صورة صورة وكدا يعنى فايه رأيك؟؟؟؟


 

*هو عادى اه بس انا مش بفضل احط صورى بس اكيد مع اختلاف الظروف كل واحد براحته انا بتكلم عن نفسى مش بحب موضوع الصور عشن الاضطهاد الى عندنا نتج عنه مشاكل كتير والانبا موسى محذرنا من الموضوع ده لكن اخويا بيحطها وصحابه وكدى بردوا*
*ربنا مع الكل واكيد عندك حق التواصل فيه مهم خصوصا لو حد مسافر ربنا يرجعلك اخوكى بالسلامة ويرعاه*
*ميرسى على مرورك حبيبتى*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

شكرااا للتحذيـــر أخت جيـــلان وربنا يستر


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

*العفوا ادهم ربنا يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## Nemo (1 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هو عادى اه بس انا مش بفضل احط صورى بس اكيد مع اختلاف الظروف كل واحد براحته انا بتكلم عن نفسى مش بحب موضوع الصور عشن الاضطهاد الى عندنا نتج عنه مشاكل كتير والانبا موسى محذرنا من الموضوع ده لكن اخويا بيحطها وصحابه وكدى بردوا*
> *ربنا مع الكل واكيد عندك حق التواصل فيه مهم خصوصا لو حد مسافر ربنا يرجعلك اخوكى بالسلامة ويرعاه*
> *ميرسى على مرورك حبيبتى*







ميرسى يا جى جى كتير ربنا يخليكى بس انا بحط صور مع ناس كتير مش بحط فردى ويعنى ربك يسترها


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا جى جى كتير ربنا يخليكى بس انا بحط صور مع ناس كتير مش بحط فردى ويعنى ربك يسترها


 
*ربنا يحافظ عليكى يا عسولة :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## dodoz (1 يونيو 2010)

*ميررسى ليييكى على التحذير*
*بس للاسف الفيس الانسان اصبحت اكترية الانسان بستخدمه غلط وده الى خلى مشااكل الفيس تكتر *
*بس لو الفيس استخدم صح هيبقى حاجة مفيدة جداا لينا*
*زى النت برده النت ممكن يستخدم صح وممكن يستخدم غلط*
*فالشئ بيعود على ازاى الانسان بيستخدمه*​


----------



## جيلان (1 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميررسى ليييكى على التحذير*
> 
> *بس للاسف الفيس الانسان اصبحت اكترية الانسان بستخدمه غلط وده الى خلى مشااكل الفيس تكتر *
> *بس لو الفيس استخدم صح هيبقى حاجة مفيدة جداا لينا*
> ...


 

*صحيح بيتحدد الخطأ والصح من استخدام الشىء وليس من الشىء نفسه*
*ميرسى جدا على المرور المميز*


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يونيو 2010)

انا خااااااااااااايف....يا مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااميييييييييييييييييييييييييي....ههههههههههههه.....بس بكد الموضوع فى غااااااية الاهميه شكرا للتحذير ربنا يباركك....


----------



## جيلان (3 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> انا خااااااااااااايف....يا مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااميييييييييييييييييييييييييي....ههههههههههههه.....بس بكد الموضوع فى غااااااية الاهميه شكرا للتحذير ربنا يباركك....


 

*شكرا على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك*


----------

